# First Live Steam Project



## Alexander (Dec 11, 2015)

I have a few pictures and a short video of a project I am working on right now. This is one of the best mini projects I have attempted to date. I have been wanting to build this for 3 years now and finally  have all the tools and the time to build it.




So what i have built is a little Oscillating steam engine. As a kid I loved playing with my Dad's stationary steam models. You can still buy these at Lee Valley  and PM Hobby craft but they are really tiny. I started by programming the Little Syil CNC late I have in the garage. I turned enough parts to make 10 little steam engines. I only spent the time to take one motor to completion. I have enough tuned parts that if someone else wants to make one I will sell you the turned parts and you can finish it off in one day by doing all the necessary drilling and tapping. If you want to build it from scratch there are lots of great plans floating around the internet. There is a similar motor to the one I built on a site called  little machine shop. I changed the design to improve the quality and streamline the machining process. The finished motor can run on as little as 5psi or more if you want it to go super fast. I am running this little engine using the air compressor for now but in the future I will make myself a little steam boiler.




The other motors will have a longer drive shaft to attach a small pulley to.


----------



## Alexander (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## kylemp (Dec 11, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## Kris Jensen (Dec 12, 2015)

Nice job! I'm a welder so I never read any of your complicated words just watch the video and looked at the pictures. Is that the one I was playing with at the science center


----------



## Alexander (Dec 13, 2015)

The little steam motor we had at the science center actually belongs to @Jwest7788


----------



## Jwest7788 (Dec 14, 2015)

Alexander said:


> The little steam motor we had at the science center actually belongs to @Jwest7788


I'll see about making a vid too. 

How much are you selling the turned part's kit for? I might like to snag one!

Side note: I'm thinking we're about due for a meetup. Sometime in January likely, thoughts?


----------



## Alexander (Dec 14, 2015)

I have not decided on a price yet. E-mail me with what you want to pay and we will strike a deal. I have attached a picture of what you get. Also included in the price is the short piece of precicion ground rod you will need for the crank. The cylinder and the piston are brass and the main bearing is bronze.


----------

